# Transducer ware & tear question



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Question, I own a Lowrance elite 4x. Last summer the transducer took a beating from yak fishing, it's nicked and scratched up on the bottom pretty good, but there are no cracks. Will it still read accurately , or is it time for me to get a new one? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

if it still works i would run it.. i know on my vexilar my unit had to be turned up to 10 on the gain to mark my lure. when i called customer service they told me the crystal was damaged in the transducer. vexilar stated that you could drop your transducer one time and possibly break the crystal. i don't know if all transducer s have a crystal tho. one way to check your ducer is to turn the unit on and listen for the ticking noise. adjust the ping speed from low to high and listen for the ticking to go from slow to fast. if you notice a diff it should be ok. but i would not recommend to many more rocky adventures w it in the water. hope this helps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

